
Latin America's second-biggest airline, Avianca, driven to bankruptcy by Covid - ValentineC
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-avianca-holding-bankruptcy/colombias-avianca-airline-files-for-bankruptcy-over-coronavirus-impact-idUSKBN22M0N1
======
toomuchtodo
United Airlines has a $700 million exposure to this through a loan they
provided.

